# New info on HGVC and SFX



## Bill4728 (Feb 21, 2006)

There is new info about making a deposit in SFX using your HGVC points.



> Originally Posted by kdorward
> Mark,
> When I called HGVC about depositing a week that I was going to use for an exchange for SFX they said it has to be my home resort. That it couldn't be for example Hawaii. Do you know who you talked to. Also if I upgrade to platinum membership how much will I have to pay for a bonus week??





> *It used to be, you could only deposit your home resort where you actually owned. It has recently changed to where you can now reserve any week with HGVC and deposit that week with SFX. Sometimes the news doesn't always reach the front line in a timely manner.*
> 
> 
> So... for example, go ahead and reserve a week at HGVC in one of their Hawaii properties. There is no need at that point to mention depositing with an exchange company. Then login to your SFX account at www.sfx-resorts.com/memblogin.htm and click Deposit a week.
> ...


----------



## temerson (Feb 22, 2006)

Always glad to find out there are more ways to maximize the use of HGVC pts.  Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Bourne (Feb 22, 2006)

I booked a 1Br Gold(3400 pts) reservation at my home resort and banked it with SFX for a 3-1 promotion. Already exchanged/used two out of the three.


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 23, 2006)

Is there a link where I can learn more about SFX and what it takes to join?

Thanks.


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 23, 2006)

go to www.timeshareforums.com

there is an "ask SFX" .. you can post questions for the SFX rep.. similar to the ask RCI forum.
usually they will get back to you the same day


----------

